# Replacing stairs



## Zom (Apr 27, 2007)

Hi, I am in the middle of replacing the stairs in my house. The house was built in 1948 so I believe the stairs were carpenter made. The stairs I bout to replace them with were pre cut. I just had to make one cut to get them to fit. 


Here is my problem. I am a terrible nailer. I can't nail striaght to save my life. So I am thinking of either renting a nail gun or buying a cheap one. 

How long do the nails have to be? The steps are 1 inch.

What is a Brad nailer? Would it be appropriate for the job I'm doing?  I was looking at this nailer.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Square Eye (Apr 27, 2007)

It is far cheaper to buy a drill and bits, predrill the holes and tap the nails in slowly.

If you're just talking about the treads, the rule of thumb is that the nail should penetrate the framing by 1 1/2 times the thickness of the material being fastened to the frame. so, a one inch tread will need a 2 1/2 inch nail or an 8d finish nail. A brad nailer won't drive a nail that long so you're looking at a finishing nailer.

Good luck with your project. I think more people should replace treads rather than try to cover them with other materials.


----------



## Zom (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks for that info. My brother in law is letting me use his nailer. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------

